# Berlin-Session am 22.07.07



## Eisbein (21. Juni 2007)

Joa also so steht erstmal der plan, Die Braunschweiger kommen wohl auch.
Und außerdem muss hier mal wieder ne session stattfinden hatten ja erst eine große dieses jahr.
Also wäre ganz cool wenn die chemnitzer/dresdner auch hier sein könnten.

(koxx)ole ich hoffe du kommst auch.

Also falls der termin schlecht ist mach andere vorschläge...


----------



## Monty-rider (21. Juni 2007)

also die görlitzer könn leider nich weil an dem we auch noch mein b-day ist
aber en wochenende später wär cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (21. Juni 2007)

also mir isses egal, aber auf jedenfall im juli.

die anderen können ja ma sagen wann sie am liebsten wollen.
und nen bisschen spontan müsste man ja soweiso sein wegen wetter.


----------



## Eisbein (21. Juni 2007)

okay, mal schauen was aus gummersbach fürn datum vorschlag kommt (ich meine felix mücke, der wollte sich im sommer auch noch mal sehen lassen, er muss!)


----------



## trail-kob (26. Juni 2007)

An diesem Datum kann ich schonmal absagen, tut mir leid, kann leider auch keine Fotos aufnehmen, da ich an diesen beiden Tagen Freunden bei ihrem Umzug helfe

Viel Spass den andern !


----------



## biker ben (26. Juni 2007)

auf mich müsst ihr zwar keine rücksicht nehmen, aber ab dem 20.07 bis 29.07 bin ich zu 90% in berlin.
wäre auch super so mit jemanden in den tagen zu fahren, müsste dann eigentlich in der zeit täglich zeit haben.


----------



## zoowaerter (26. Juni 2007)

biker ben schrieb:


> auf mich müsst ihr zwar keine rücksicht nehmen, aber ab dem 20.07 bis 29.07 bin ich zu 90% in berlin.
> wäre auch super so mit jemanden in den tagen zu fahren, müsste dann eigentlich in der zeit täglich zeit haben.



Ich hätte Lust. Lass mal dann starten. Wo in Berlin bist Du denn genau? Ich wohne im Prenzl. Berg. Denne

Fabian


----------



## Eisbein (27. Juni 2007)

biker ben schrieb:


> auf mich müsst ihr zwar keine rücksicht nehmen, aber ab dem 20.07 bis 29.07 bin ich zu 90% in berlin.
> wäre auch super so mit jemanden in den tagen zu fahren, müsste dann eigentlich in der zeit täglich zeit haben.



na dann verschieben wir halt für dich dann haben wir auch nen fotomenschen am start...


----------



## Monty-rider (27. Juni 2007)

und wann mach ma die da genau?
wir werden dann diesmal dabei sein


----------



## EchoPure (28. Juni 2007)

würde versuchen auch noch mit den einen oder anderen Hallenser und Leipziger zu kommen ich frag mal wann es am besten passen würde!


----------



## Eisbein (29. Juni 2007)

na dann das wochende danach gell? sprich der 21. /22.7.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty-rider (4. Juli 2007)

ich würd mal sagen wir nehm den 22. weil das nen sontag ist und da die meisten frei haben


----------



## Monty-rider (4. Juli 2007)

famg mal an zu posten wer alles kommt


----------



## Trialmaniax (4. Juli 2007)

na ich sage erstmal das ich nich komme, weil ich beim firmenumzug mit fahren muss. plant mal ne session im august. wäre fein


----------



## Eisbein (4. Juli 2007)

erste augustwoche mit felix mücke die nächste session? aber ich weis noch nicht genau wann felix hier ist. 
also 22. ist okay...


----------



## Trialmaniax (4. Juli 2007)

so in der zeit vom 3. 8.-12.8. wäre schön


----------



## Eisbein (12. Juli 2007)

so kinders, was machen wir nun mit der berlin session. diesen sonntag ein und dann noch mal anfang august? das wäre mein favorit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty-rider (12. Juli 2007)

wir ham uns jetzt für den 21./22.l frei genommen
aber im august sind ma och noch mal nen we da


----------



## Eisbein (13. Juli 2007)

okaay dann das we. aber da bin ich wohl nur sonntag am start. samstag evtl. kurz...
wie schauts bei den anderen aus, BS? chemnitz/dresden? Berlin?


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (13. Juli 2007)

also das wend bzw. der 22.07 nun!?!
dresden wird versuchen ein a-kader zusammen zu stellen und mit nach berlin zu schicken!!   
also geht scharf!


----------



## biker ben (13. Juli 2007)

ich wäre am 21./22. mit am start.


----------



## Eisbein (13. Juli 2007)

ja machen wir mal den 22.7. fest und wer samstag fahren will da finden sich bestimmt. welche. 
ben ab wann bist du hier?


----------



## biker ben (13. Juli 2007)

ich komme am 20.07 um 21uhr an.
bin dann bis zum 29.07 in berlin und wollte wenn das wetter mitspielt schon sogut wie jeden tag fahren. muss man schliesslich ausnutzen wenn man mal andere locations hat.
wohnen werde ich nähe fhain volkspark da wo der bachlauf ist glaube ich, ca 5min davon entfernt.da ist auch der magnet um die ecke. da irgendwo.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (13. Juli 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> okaay dann das we. aber da bin ich wohl nur sonntag am start. samstag evtl. kurz...
> wie schauts bei den anderen aus, BS? chemnitz/dresden? Berlin?



Ich werde net kommen.....null Bock auf die lange Zugfahrt ....  und ob die anderen Chemnitzer kommen wage ich jetzt auch mal zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Eisbein (13. Juli 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Ich werde net kommen.....null Bock auf die lange Zugfahrt ....  und ob die anderen Chemnitzer kommen wage ich jetzt auch mal zu bezweifeln.



hmm schade....


----------



## Monty-rider (16. Juli 2007)

also treff ma uns nu am 22. oder wie?

sagt mal wer nu alles kommt


----------



## Berliner Team T (18. Juli 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Ich werde net kommen.....null Bock auf die lange Zugfahrt ....  und ob die anderen Chemnitzer kommen wage ich jetzt auch mal zu bezweifeln.



Nigga said What  schade hätte mich gefreut!!
Also sofern wa pünktlich aus Warnemünde back sind ich und der Basti (Forst erster bei 20" grün  ) kommen wir bestimmt auch hin!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialer Chris (18. Juli 2007)

treff ma uns am 22. einfach um 11 uhr am hauptbahnhof


----------



## Eisbein (18. Juli 2007)

warum jetzt hbf? ich denke alex wäre am besten. und eh standart tour (platz der vereinten Bachlauf...) oder kleistpark?


----------



## biker ben (18. Juli 2007)

hoffe mal es wird nicht 35+ dann hält mans nämlich nicht um 11uhr und dann über mittag  aus.


----------



## Trialer Chris (18. Juli 2007)

dan mach ma eben alex


----------



## Eisbein (18. Juli 2007)

biker ben schrieb:


> hoffe mal es wird nicht 35+ dann hält mans nämlich nicht um 11uhr und dann über mittag  aus.



im moment siehts nach 22° aus. soll aber trocken bleiben...
sacht macht ihr faulen berliner, wer von euch kommt denn.


----------



## ecols (18. Juli 2007)

bin am überlegen auch zu kommen.. eigentlich hatten wir ja halle ins auge gefasst.. aber das dicke B würd mcih auch schonmal reizen..


----------



## Eisbein (18. Juli 2007)

ecols schrieb:


> bin am überlegen auch zu kommen.. eigentlich hatten wir ja halle ins auge gefasst.. aber das dicke B würd mcih auch schonmal reizen..



tut euch kein zwang an, wer wäre denn alles mit dabei...


----------



## ecols (19. Juli 2007)

naja.. gaanz vielleicht der ray.. und dann würd ich vermutlich aufm weg noch sensiminded und trialmaniax aufsammeln.. evtl einer meiner brüder.. dann müss mer aber mit 2 autos fahren :-/ am besten wären eigentlich 2 autos & 8 fahrer, dann würds gehen,spritmäßig.. sind ja immer hin 350km..


----------



## trail-kob (19. Juli 2007)

ma gucken !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (19. Juli 2007)

bin dabei


----------



## Monty-rider (19. Juli 2007)

ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Berliner Team T (19. Juli 2007)

Können wa nich mal wieder woanders fahren?? immer die Standart Tour geht och uffn sack!!


mfg Berliner Team T


----------



## trail-kob (19. Juli 2007)

ok ich bin auch für etwas anderes.. aber nature-spot sollte inbegriffen sein


----------



## biker ben (19. Juli 2007)

yeah ecols komm auch mit vorbei und bringt den ray mit!
das wär echt dicke.


----------



## ecols (20. Juli 2007)

für 90% regenwahrscheinlichkeit isses mir einfach bissl zu weit..

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=4788&fdate=20070722


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (20. Juli 2007)

da steht zwar 0mm aber bei t-online siehts schon anders aus. aber schade...


----------



## Xah (20. Juli 2007)

wat würdet ihr denn machen ? will in trial einstiegen und werd mir wohl nen 20 ger für ca. 300  für den einstieg holen .... was geht also bei euch? Hauptbahnhof kann ich locker mit s-bahn erreichen


----------



## Berliner Team T (21. Juli 2007)

Xah schrieb:


> wat würdet ihr denn machen ? will in trial einstiegen und werd mir wohl nen 20 ger für ca. 300  für den einstieg holen .... was geht also bei euch? Hauptbahnhof kann ich locker mit s-bahn erreichen



Du meinst sicherlich ein 20 Zoll!!! Und was soll bei uns so gehen?? Meinste wie hoch wie weit oder was?? (Komische Frage)
Und naja dieses We bzw. morgen fällt wohl flach wegen Bodennebel *fg* spass wegen Regen.
Aber hab gehört heut is schönes Wetter bzw. siehts bis jetzt so aus!!


----------



## Xah (21. Juli 2007)

Na ich meinte ob ihr dann direkt am bahnhof "rumhüpft" ^^ hehe . Bin gestern auf ner kleinen Tour auch mal bei 2 Fahradläden reingschneit, aber die hatten alle nur BMX, "Specials" wie sie es nannten gabs nur auf Bestellung ;( ... und irgendwie wär mir ein gebrauchtes zum ungezwungenen Einstieg erstmal lieber ... Wist ihr wo es in Berlin u.U. die Möglichkeit gibt gebrauchte oder günstige Trials zu kaufen ?

Danke schonmal im Voraus

Gruß Xah


----------



## Berliner Team T (21. Juli 2007)

Xah schrieb:


> Na ich meinte ob ihr dann direkt am bahnhof "rumhüpft" ^^ hehe . Bin gestern auf ner kleinen Tour auch mal bei 2 Fahradläden reingschneit, aber die hatten alle nur BMX, "Specials" wie sie es nannten gabs nur auf Bestellung ;( ... und irgendwie wär mir ein gebrauchtes zum ungezwungenen Einstieg erstmal lieber ... Wist ihr wo es in Berlin u.U. die Möglichkeit gibt gebrauchte oder günstige Trials zu kaufen ?
> 
> Danke schonmal im Voraus
> 
> Gruß Xah



Ähm im laden in Berlin so gut wie gar nicht!!
Eher wirste fündig im Internet!! 

www.trialmarkt.de
http://www.biketrial-germany.de/shop/index.html
http://www.monty-bikes.de/
http://www.biketrial.ch/index_de.php

Da findeste auch ab und zu gebrauchte!!!

Ps.: Ich werd heut sehr wahrscheinlich beim Zoologischen Garten fahren!!


----------



## Xah (21. Juli 2007)

danke, ich schau gleich mal durch...bei ebay gibts auch 2 montys und 1 koxx ...


----------



## Trialmaniax (21. Juli 2007)

in leipzig gibts auch noch ein coustellier zu holen


----------



## Xah (21. Juli 2007)

wieviel zoll, zustand, preis ? da ich ferien hab könnte ich mit der bahn ein bike abholen ....


----------



## Berliner Team T (21. Juli 2007)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> in leipzig gibts auch noch ein coustellier zu holen



Ach ja schön das du gerade von Leipzig redest 
Bin am Donnerstag da habta bock zu fahren??  bin mit Sebastian Forst da!!


----------



## Trialmaniax (21. Juli 2007)

jo kömmer machen. hab ab 13:30 zeit. da kömmer uns treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (21. Juli 2007)

wie schauts nu mit morgen aus, wollen wir fahren oder nicht? 
oder kommen nur die 26" fahrer und die pussys bleiben daheim?


----------



## Monty-rider (21. Juli 2007)

also ja ein 20" aus gr kommt...       .... ICH

also wir in görlitz würden immernoch komm wolln


----------



## Trialer Chris (21. Juli 2007)

die görlitzer wären da


----------



## Xah (21. Juli 2007)

falls einer von euch seins/eins verkauft würd ich auch kommen und ein bissl schaun, vllt. komm ich auch so wenn das geht einfach "nur" zu glotzen ...


----------



## Eisbein (21. Juli 2007)

ich bin wohl nicht dabei. (kettenriss) wenn ich morgen sehr viel motivation habe suche ich ne möglichkeit doch zu kommen. aber es soll ja richtig schönes regenwetter werde.


----------



## Trialer Chris (21. Juli 2007)

wer kommtn da nu morgen


----------



## Trialer Chris (21. Juli 2007)

wir komm jetz ne is ja eh niemand da


----------



## Trialer Chris (26. Juli 2007)

wir sind nächste woche mittwoch bis sonntag in berlin und würden da auch ma fahrn. also wär cool wenn jemand von den berliner zeit hätte um sich ma zu treffen.


----------



## Eisbein (26. Juli 2007)

ich hab ferien...
also jedentag zeit.
puh das wird so langsam anstrengend jeden tach zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialer Chris (30. Juli 2007)

die görlitzer sind ab mittwoch in berlin und wer lust hat kann ja am donnerstag so gegen 14.00 aufm alex sein die berliner könnten ja kommen


----------



## Xah (30. Juli 2007)

wensch nen bike hät ... (Plauen rulez)


----------



## Trialer Chris (31. Juli 2007)

kommt wer am donnerstag?


----------



## Icke84 (31. Juli 2007)

wo wird denn gefahren?

ich könnte ab 19uhr dabei sein.


----------



## Trialer Chris (31. Juli 2007)

woltn alex anfang und dann ma sehn wo hin


----------



## Eisbein (31. Juli 2007)

ich vll. zum fotos machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (2. August 2007)

so jungs was ist wann gehts heute los...
würde sagen 17uhr alex dann sind wir so gegen 18 uhr am platz der vereinten 
dann fahren wir da ein bisschen machn paar fotos und sonstigen kram der noch erledigt werden muss und dann gehts nomma weiter.


----------

